# Okay



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Where did the delete key go? I can't delete a post I wanted to delete.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Moosegut said:


> Where did the delete key go? I can't delete a post I wanted to delete.










I didn't think we could ever delete a post thought we had to ask a mod for that?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know Scott
I see a delete button for anyone elses but not yours
How can us Moderators help you Scott

Don


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

A post or a new thread? I just saw the delete button to delete a post for one of mine...probably should have used it...lol


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> Where did the delete key go? I can't delete a post I wanted to delete.


Was wondering the same thing about the "Edit" key. I see it on a response I make (if I go back into that rasponse) but its not on a post I make that starts a thread....

[ok....now I'm having trouble with adding 'smileys'...I can see 'em, just can't add 'em]

Doug, did you hire Gilligan????


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Hey Scott is someone messin w/ you?


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> [ok....now I'm having trouble with adding 'smileys'...I can see 'em, just can't add 'em]
> 
> Doug, did you hire Gilligan????












Don


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Mine seems to be working just fine.









Scott


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Okay, first someone turns off my ability to include emoticons and now someone turns off my ability to delete a post I've made. Ya know, it's not paranoia if they really are out to get me. I don't care what side effects return and how much I hallucinate, if this aint fixed IMMEDIATELY, I'M GOING OFF MY MEDICATION - AND THEN WATCH OUT.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Just ask Scott, I ll be happy to delete all your posts


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Moosegut said:


> Where did the delete key go? I can't delete a post I wanted to delete.


If you are the starter of the thread...you can't delete it. Everyone else can delete their posts after the start. 
A Moderator can nuke it, however.


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

The starter of a thread should be able to delete it as long as there are no replies to the thread.
Once a reply is made, It's up to a Mod to do it.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Where did the delete key go? I can't delete a post I wanted to delete.


If you are the starter of the thread...you can't delete it. Everyone else can delete their posts after the start. 
A Moderator can nuke it, however.
[/quote]
Ahh, that splains it. I was just trying to get a post I made about ticks back in October off of the home page. Seems like a waste to have it up there for so long.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Moosegut said:


> Where did the delete key go? I can't delete a post I wanted to delete.


If you are the starter of the thread...you can't delete it. Everyone else can delete their posts after the start. 
A Moderator can nuke it, however.
[/quote]
Ahh, that splains it. I was just trying to get a post I made about ticks back in October off of the home page. Seems like a waste to have it up there for so long.
[/quote]

I could delete it but it is not pinned so I am not sure why it is even on the home page. Now I have something to figure out. Maybe one of the other Moderators know whats up with it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I never noticed...as I very seldom look at that page. I get right to the meat and potatoes when I sign on.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> I never noticed...as I very seldom look at that page. I get right to the meat and potatoes when I sign on.

















Me too!

Tami


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Just ask Scott, I ll be happy to delete all your posts


Can I have his?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Just ask Scott, I ll be happy to delete all your posts


Can I have his?








[/quote]

No.









Hey Oregon...
Just wanted to tell you I love your Camping webpage. Your mod section is nicely done. I bookmarked it because I'll need tips on installing the TurboMaxx this Spring!

PS...didn't you go camping in 2006...or is it time to update?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

You can always use crtl - alt - del at the same time









Thor


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Just ask Scott, I ll be happy to delete all your posts


Can I have his?








[/quote]

No.









Hey Oregon...
Just wanted to tell you I love your Camping webpage. Your mod section is nicely done. I bookmarked it because I'll need tips on installing the TurboMaxx this Spring!

PS...didn't you go camping in 2006...or is it time to update?








[/quote]

Yea...I am WAY behind on updating that page. It's on the list of things to do, but I always seem to find time to read/post here, but I can't find the time to work on my personal web page.


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

NDJollyMon said:


> Where did the delete key go? I can't delete a post I wanted to delete.


If you are the starter of the thread...you can't delete it. Everyone else can delete their posts after the start. 
A Moderator can nuke it, however.
[/quote]

Hey Jollymon, I've got a topic you can delete







Oh, no! That would make me weak kneed and frail again!!!!!









Scott, I think you can't delete because you are always so elegant and on point when you add a comment. We always need to hear your side









Darlene


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

prevish gang said:


> Hey Jollymon, I've got a topic you can delete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! That made my knees weak.







Now I can go to work with a swelled head.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Scott,

While viewing the home page, try refreshing your browser. Sometimes that helps update things.....one of the more computer savy types could explain why, I just know it works sometimes.

Tim


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> Hey Jollymon, I've got a topic you can delete
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, come on, you know that's not the case.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)




----------

